# Granite.....



## Aeropars (13 Nov 2008)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know if granite is suitable as a hardscape rock? 

I really hope it is as I have an endless supply of the stuff... I work for Lafarge aggregates and have the Mountsorrel quarry 5 minutes down the road.

I can get anything froma 3 tonne rock to pea shingle!

Comments apreciated


----------



## Themuleous (14 Nov 2008)

Granite is igneous if I remember rightly?  So would think it would be fine.  Its not a lime or sand stone so should inert and OK in the tank.

BTW which Lafarge site do you work at?  I've been to quite a few of them with my job!

Sam

EDIT - could look really nice is a tank.  Be different too.


----------



## Aeropars (14 Nov 2008)

I work for the Aggregates HQ in the IT department in Syston, Leicester.


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Nov 2008)

If you could get me some granite cubes that are about 2cm cubed I'd be your best friend for a while   I've had something in mind for about 6 months, but can't really find what I'm looking for...


----------



## Aeropars (14 Nov 2008)

Cubes would be near on impossible to find, especially if you want then pretty uniform. The granite is blown from the quarry then literally tipped in to a giant pestle and mortar so its totally random how it comes out.


----------



## Themuleous (14 Nov 2008)

Oh right


----------



## Garuf (15 Nov 2008)

I've got some cubed granite... 6x6 and 8x6 it is... which could be too big?


----------

